# Anyone familiar with this site?



## jawyman (Dec 28, 2007)

Are any of you familiar with this website: Bible Research by Michael Marlowe

It looks like a pretty decent site and the editor states, "Theologically I am conservative and Reformed. I consider the Westminster Confession of Faith to be an accurate summary of Biblical theology." - Michael Marlowe

I am just looking for opinions. Thank you all and Happy New Year!


----------



## etexas (Dec 28, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Are any of you familiar with this website: Bible Research by Michael Marlowe
> 
> It looks like a pretty decent site and the editor states, "Theologically I am conservative and Reformed. I consider the Westminster Confession of Faith to be an accurate summary of Biblical theology." - Michael Marlowe
> 
> I am just looking for opinions. Thank you all and Happy New Year!



Actually I have visited the site. It is nicely done, I read articles about Bible translation, I was not aware he was Reformed. That is nice to know.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 28, 2007)

I actually stumbled across it while researching "KJVOnlyists" and found it very interesting and useful.


----------

